# Umsteiger !



## Monsterfresser (5. September 2006)

Ich bin ein Dirt-bike abtrüniger ! Es wird für mich nun zeit ein neuees bike zu kaufen und für mich stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt auf ein Freestyle bmx umzusteigen und welches denn so sich für max. 1000,-Euro anbieten würde ! Vllt. gibt es hier ja jmd. der auch dirt mit nem BMX fährt und vorher mit nem HArdtail gefahren ist und mir vllt. so die gravierenden Unterschiede erläutern kann (vom Fahrverhalten und Stabilität her und ob man sich mit nem BMX einschränkt in sachen springen) ! Danke schonmal und achso , Fehler sind mit Absicht zur belustigung der Leser eingefügt worden  !


----------



## AerO (5. September 2006)

schreib mal alöx oder croissant per icq an, die helfen dir da gern weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aff?e (5. September 2006)

bmx ist einfach eine ganz andere dimension
bmx ist 1000mal vielseitiger als mtb !!! bei dem umstieg machse kein fehler , kriegst sogar mehr mukkis wegen keine federgabel mehr unso ...


----------



## MTB Maddin (5. September 2006)

klar, und weil man das bike auch viel schwerer bewegen kann und so


----------



## Monsterfresser (5. September 2006)

Danke schonmal , mehr mukkis hören sich natürlich gut an ^^ ! Mir fehlen nur leider noch ein paar kongrete aussagen vom Fahrverhalten her und wie sich falls vorhanden andere Dirt-biker mit nem BMX zurecht finden !


----------



## Flatpro (5. September 2006)

fährt sich alles viel agiler, in der luft also auch nervöser, aber bmx 4 life!


----------



## blue falcon (5. September 2006)

das wtp phonix hört sich sehr sehr geil an guck mal bei www.parano-garage.de


----------



## Monsterfresser (5. September 2006)

Was istn an dem Bike so special das des gleich 850,-Euro kostet ? Noob Frage aber die muss sein will ja nett blind links irgend en bmx kaufen was einfach nur teuer ist und nichts bringt vom P/L her (4130 Cr-omo rules) ! Ich bitte um mehr Erfahrungsbericht von Umsteigern ! Danke !


----------



## King Jens one (5. September 2006)

Das Fit Flow Street ist ganz geil für 650,- eus glaub ich nen geiles bike! Was dir Probleme bereiten würde ist das das komplette bike brakeless ist! Aber no risk no fun


----------



## RISE (5. September 2006)

Also ich bin Anfang letzten Jahres umgestiegen und bereue es nicht, naja, doch, aber nur insofern, dass ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht hab.
Der Umstieg geht schnell und dann will man auch so schnell kein Mountainbike mehr fahren. Ich weiß zB nicht, wann ich mein Stinky das letzte Mal richtig gefahren hab. Ist eigentlich schade drum. Hmm.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (5. September 2006)

Wieso ist ein BMX denn vielseitiger als ein MTB? Ich würde eher behaupten, dass das Rad viel einseitiger ist. Das ist doch grade der Vorteil eines BMX Rades. Ein Streetbike kann alles aber nur alles ein bisschen. 

Für 1000 Euro bitte kein Rad aufbauen sondern ein Komplettbike kaufen. Ds kommt letzlich günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (5. September 2006)

Monsterfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ein Dirt-bike abtrüniger ! Es wird für mich nun zeit ein neuees bike zu kaufen und für mich stellt sich die Frage ob es sich lohnt auf ein Freestyle bmx umzusteigen und welches denn so sich für max. 1000,-Euro anbieten würde ! Vllt. gibt es hier ja jmd. der auch dirt mit nem BMX fährt und vorher mit nem HArdtail gefahren ist und mir vllt. so die gravierenden Unterschiede erläutern kann (vom Fahrverhalten und Stabilität her und ob man sich mit nem BMX einschränkt in sachen springen) ! Danke schonmal und achso , Fehler sind mit Absicht zur belustigung der Leser eingefügt worden  !



Bin vor ca. 2 Monaten umgestiegen. Vorher bin ich MTB 26" mit Starrgabel gefahren. Bisher kann ich berichten, das sich ein BMX im Streetbereich sicherlich angenehmer fährt als ein MTB. Park kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich das sowohl mitm MTB als auch mit BMX zu wenig gefahren bin bzw. fahre. Im Dirt bin ich mit dem MTB wesentlich sicherer gefahren und auch besser klar gekommen. Es mag sein das sich das noch ändert, aber es ist, wie oben schon gesagt, mit dem BMX alles sehr viel nervöser. Das Flugverhalten in der Luft ist nicht stabil wie mit nem grossen MTB Rad. Also wenn Du mit Street nicht viel am Hut hast würde ich beim MTB bleiben...


----------



## fahrbereit (6. September 2006)

Monsterfresser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte um mehr Erfahrungsbericht von Umsteigern ! Danke !



soviel kann ich nach knapp einen monat bmx sagen:
ich beziehe mich jetzt speziell auf street und park.

enorm einfacher ist das handling eines bmxes, selbst wenn du eine landung versaust und zb. recht flott eine stufe unfreiwillig ansteuerst, kannst du noch im letzten moment locker vorbei lenken - jedes mtb wuerde scheitern...

eine brachiale bremse, wie ich befuerchtete, ist gar nicht noetig(ohne mach ich lieber nicht), es reicht voellig aus, was die u-brake zieht. auch wenn ich vom trial die blockierwirkung gewohnt bin, komme ich schon gut zurecht -  darf man halt nicht so in die bremse springen und so...

von nem 20" biste auch schnell mal abgesprungen, wenns brenzlig wird. danach aufheben und nochmal versuchen 
oder mtbler muesste erstmal das schaltauge richten, den..., ... )

es ueberwiegen ganz klar die vorteile gegenueber groesseren raedern und federung in vielerlei hinsicht - von schaltung mal abgesehen, die zaehlt eh nich!

probiere es aus, das feeling kann keiner beschreiben - ist halt was anderes


----------



## Pesling (6. September 2006)

Ich bin zwar net direkt Umsteiger, aber ich hatte auch mal ein BMX neber meinem MTB. Also was Street angeht, würde ich ein BMX definitiv bevorzugen. Die Agilität ist unübertroffen. Was springen auf lehmhaltigen Untergründen angeht, bleib lieber beim MTB. Durch die kleinen 20" Räder kommt man da einfach net aus den Puschen.
Riesen Vorteil beim BMX ist, dass man richtig lernt sauber zu fahren. Kleine Laufräder und kleiner Rahmen sorgen für nahezu direkte Kräfteübertragung. Beim MTB federn Laufräder und Co aufgrund der Größe noch ne Menge ab - ich fahre teilweise wie Aurelio 26" mit Starrgabel, das ist ein merkbarer Unterschied. Angst vor der Ungefedertheit  brauchste net haben. Unangenehm finde ich den steilen Lenkwinkel beim Springen, nervöse Landungen sind die Folge.
Am Ende hab ich gemerkt, dass Kinderrad fahren für mich nix is, da ich eher race...


----------



## Monsterfresser (6. September 2006)

Durch die Aussagen bin ich jetzt ein bisschen unentschlossen da ich schon eher ein dreckiger typ bin ! Danke an alle für die sehr aussagekräftigen Aussagen bin nur jetzt ziemlich unentschlossen !


----------



## ravrider (6. September 2006)

tag bin bis vor einem monat nur dirt und freeride gefahren, hab mir mal ein biliges bmx für 350 euro geholt, ich bin froh das ichs getan hab das bmx lasst sich leichter kontrolieren die tricks sind DEUTLICH einfacher zu lernen allein dadurch schon das mehr beinfreiheit da ist kann dir nur empfehlen probier es aus ich bereue es nicht nur das ich mir erst jetzt ein bmx geholt hab und nicht schon viel früher


----------



## Wasserflasche (6. September 2006)

Steig auch gearde um und würd auch behapten das für Street BMX einfach das betse ist. Bei Dirt ist es sicher geschmackssache, gibt viele die es mögen und viele die es nicht so wirklich mögen. Fürn Anfänger ist Dirt auf Bmx sicher schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterfresser (6. September 2006)

Okay, danke ! Werden die BMX montiert oder in Einzelteilen geliefert ? Hab nems kein Steuersatzeinpresser ! Fährt jmd. von euch auch im Bikepark oder nur Dirt mit nem BMX ?


----------



## Hertener (6. September 2006)

Die Räder sind i.d.R. vormontiert, weshalb eine einfache Werkzeugkiste für die Montage ausreichend ist. 
Du kannst ja sicherheitshalber bei der Bestellung noch einmal nachfragen, ob spezielles Werkzeug benötigt wird.


----------



## Monsterfresser (6. September 2006)

Hab mich nu entschieden ! Also ich hol mir ein BMX aber jetzt kommt der "hacken" ich behalt mal lieber 600,-Euor weil falls mir des doch keinen spaß machen sollte habe ich noch soviel Geld über das ich mein jetziges Dirt-bike mit dem nötigstem noch aufrüsten kann ! Falls mir das mehr spaß machen sollte werd ich dann nach und nach natürlich aufrüsten aber sicherheitshalber verpulver ich lieber nur ein kleinen Teil meines Geldes für en BMX anstatt das ich dann da hock und des hasse damit zu fahren und kein Geld mehr habe um mein Bike gescheit aufzurüsten ! Kann mir jmd. da vllt. eins empfehlen für 400,-Euor und kann ich nur mal so aus ******* ne scheibenbremse am bmx montieren hätte da noch ne 525 !


----------



## phoenixinflames (6. September 2006)

Monsterfresser schrieb:
			
		

> und kann ich nur mal so aus ******* ne scheibenbremse am bmx montieren hätte da noch ne 525 !




NEIN.


----------



## Monsterfresser (6. September 2006)

war nur ne Idee !


----------



## paule_p2 (6. September 2006)

Leg noch 70â¬ drauf und kauf dir das 07re WTP Addict


----------



## Monsterfresser (6. September 2006)

Okay ! Danke an alle ! Falls ich nochmal irgendwelche Fragen habe stelle ich diese hier rein !


----------



## alöx (6. September 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> schreib mal alöx oder croissant per icq an, die helfen dir da gern weiter.



 Was geht?


----------



## Monsterfresser (7. September 2006)

Will den Thread nicht u Mülen ! Hab dir also so ne PM so irgendwie geschrieben !


----------



## gl3n (7. September 2006)

Aff?e schrieb:
			
		

> bmx ist einfach eine ganz andere dimension
> bmx ist 1000mal vielseitiger als mtb !!! bei dem umstieg machse kein fehler , kriegst sogar mehr mukkis wegen keine federgabel mehr unso ...



Durch 'ne Starrgabel bewegt sich das Bike also schwerer? Oder woher kommen die Mukkis? BMX ist also MEHRseitig als MTB  Naja, dann sehen wir uns aufm DH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. September 2006)

Also zum minutenlangen Fliegen über Dirt kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen, da mein Interesse an Dirt fahren nicht so immens ist, aber bei allen anderen Sprüngen hab ich kein Unterschied zum MTB festestellen können. Na gut, das BMX lässt sich, wie ich finde, wesentlich besser kontrollieren. Wenn so ein MTB erstmal fliegt, dann fliegt es. Eine gewisse "Nervosität" kann sicher vorhanden sein, aber die kannst du eigentlich ausgleichen. Wenn dir natürlich alle sagen, dass du mit dem BMX schief über den Double springst und du glaubst das die ganze Zeit, dann wird das nichts...

Wie gesagt, ich habe Dirtbikes, Freerider etc. gefahren, aber das Fahrgefühl vom BMX finde ich zumindest auf Street um ein Vielfaches höher.


----------



## pax (12. November 2006)

ja gut, bmx ist klein und handlich und wenn ich bei meinen eltis bin steht da auch so ein spassmobil rum. auf der strasse und im park passt das, aber da ich eher dirt fahre interessieren mich daher mal erfahrungen derjenigen die auf bmx umgestiegen sind und eher eine neigung zum dreckfahren haben. meine sind da eher nicht so prickelnd, holprige anfahrten von denen man auf 24" nicht viel merkt bringen mich aus dem konzept und die 5 bis 10 cm die eine federgabel wegschluckt wenn man doch mal zu kurz kommt möchte ich eigentlich nicht missen. ist das alles nur gewöhnungssache oder doch ein handicap?
so wie ich es hier lese ist bmx ja doch weniger was für dirt, die meisten fahren street oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Gabelschrotter (14. November 2006)

i an deiner stelle würd ned um steign ned das ich was gegen bmxn (will mir sogar selber noch eins zulegen)hab aber im gelände odrr bike-park kunst es bmx vergessen:mei rat bleib beim dirt bike  und fahr bmx neben bei! aber ned voll umsteigen


----------



## Knacki1 (14. November 2006)

Bmx ist ja auch nicht fuer Gelände oder BikePark gemacht... 5m Drop mim Bmx oder was  

Da bleibt vom Fahrer nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## wicked as me (14. November 2006)

klick

geht schon. solang das bmx auf dem landebogen rollen kann


----------



## Gabelschrotter (14. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> Bmx ist ja auch nicht fuer Gelände oder BikePark gemacht... 5m Drop mim Bmx oder was
> 
> Da bleibt vom Fahrer nicht mehr viel übrig.



na eben und da bike park macht doch 10x mehr spass als irend a skaterpark


----------



## Flatpro (14. November 2006)

Knacki1 schrieb:


> 5m Drop mim Bmx oder was
> 
> Da bleibt vom Fahrer nicht mehr viel übrig.


oh man fetten plan hat da jemand


----------



## pax (14. November 2006)

bikepark ist auch nicht mein ding, da hier auch keiner in der nähe ist. die dualstrecken sind sicher auch mir bmx fahrbar da nicht so krass. mein bmx ist auch ziemlich kurz, 20" oberrohr, die dirtteile die ich gesehen hab sind etwas länger und haben meistens auch eine ziemlich lange kettenstrebe. na mal sehen zu was ich mich durchringe. in der halle bei uns ist bmx schon angebracht, da nicht viel platz aber im sommer draußen, hmm. ich werd das rad mal herholen übern winter und es nochmal versuchen, geht wohl doch nix über eigene erfahrung


----------



## zimtstern. (16. November 2006)

du kannst mit einem bmx und ein wenig fahrkönnen jede mtb biker cross oder dual strecke fahren, die *einigermassen* gut in stand ist und keine kraterlöcher aufweisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (16. November 2006)

Also ich bin genau ads gegenteil...

von bmx auf mtb... genauergesagt auf ein saugeiles mr flow, das sich wie n bmx fährt.... 


ich muss ssagen, dass mir bmx im street wie auch im dirt nicht soo gefällt, aber street is schon nicht schlecht... nur bei mir wars so 3 monate bmx: sogut wie keine tricks eigentlich nix... richtig beschämend... dann meinen flow und jetzt nach 2-3 monaten ohne dass ich viel mehr gefahren bin schon recht schönen bunnyhop abubaka fufanu alles geht was vorher sogut wie nicht ging... naja is nur meine einstellung dazu und beim dirten EINDEUTIG mtb... viel geiler zum fahren...


----------

